# Car repair without police report



## Mr Rossi

Someone knocked the back of my hire car while parked in Spinneys and forgot to leave their details. Damage is to the back, plastic bumper. I don't know if it could be bent back in or would need replaced.

Anyone know where to take it as I assume the hire company will charge a huge mark up on this when I go to hand the car back.


----------



## zin

If someone just hit the back of you when you were parked then you need to call the police so they can come give you a green slip. If there is no other party then that's all they can do.


----------



## indoMLA

zin said:


> If someone just hit the back of you when you were parked then you need to call the police so they can come give you a green slip. If there is no other party then that's all they can do.


+1. Also, ask the Spinney's for the surveillance footage (id they have it).


----------



## Mr Rossi

zin said:


> If someone just hit the back of you when you were parked then you need to call the police so they can come give you a green slip. If there is no other party then that's all they can do.


Errrrr, it was over a week ago, do you still think I'd be able to do this?


----------



## zin

No need to tell them it was a week ago, just park up somewhere (away from someone's view preferably) and call them, tell them it just happened now whilst you were away. You would only have to worry if you hit someone and did a runner and someone got your car description and/or number plate and it raises a flag.


----------



## zin

In fact there's probably no reason to lie about when it happened although you'd get the question "why you tell us only now?"


----------



## Tropicana

Mr Rossi said:


> Someone knocked the back of my hire car while parked in Spinneys and forgot to leave their details.


They didnt "forget". They just dont care ..

My car(s) have been hit at least 6 times in parking spots over the last 4 years, twice so bad enough that my bumper was pushed in, and twice in Dubai mall, where security wouldnt even show the cameras so we could see who did it.

What infuriates me is that the offender is very likely to go to police with a blank face and claim someone hit their car, and so they get away with damaging other peoples cars. Of course i suspect people drivign rental cars are more careless as they arent affected at all if they have the CDW


----------



## Tropicana

indoMLA said:


> +1. Also, ask the Spinney's for the surveillance footage (id they have it).


In all likelihood they will refuse to hand it over unless the police asks for it.


----------



## zin

The police won't bother. We had a big dent on the back of our car, I suspect by some prat with a trolley, the police had no interest to investigate the matter. Green slip from the police station (they came and took a look at the car to write the report) and off you go.


----------



## Laowei

I used a garage recently, some ******** reversed into the side door of my Boxster, as its & years + old its only 3rd party so took it to a garage recommended by his insurance. While it was there i asked the guy to repair a couple of small dents on the wing with full wing respray and the rear panel for the soft roof was alos scratched so he blew over that as well. Very happy with the job and for 800aed for 2 panels resprayed and repaired thought that was very reasonable. Colour match on a metalic colour was perfect also.

I have a pilot which i reversed and demolished a lamp-post, didnt get a police reprot (wont go into the details!) i hasked him about this repair and if i needed police report, he said no problem.

Garage is in Al Qusais, if you need the contact drop me a pm.


----------



## ccr

Mr Rossi said:


> Errrrr, it was over a week ago, do you still think I'd be able to do this?


Try 9 months in my case, I just didn't have time.

Eventually, I drove to the local police station and told them that someone must have backed into my car the day before at the mall, and I didn't see it until this morning.

He offered me tea, wrote it up and gave me the paperwork to get it fixed in 10 minutes.


----------



## Loudxb72

*Hi, any chance you could give up this secrecy spot?*



Laowei said:


> I used a garage recently, some ******** reversed into the side door of my Boxster, as its & years + old its only 3rd party so took it to a garage recommended by his insurance. While it was there i asked the guy to repair a couple of small dents on the wing with full wing respray and the rear panel for the soft roof was alos scratched so he blew over that as well. Very happy with the job and for 800aed for 2 panels resprayed and repaired thought that was very reasonable. Colour match on a metalic colour was perfect also.
> 
> I have a pilot which i reversed and demolished a lamp-post, didnt get a police reprot (wont go into the details!) i hasked him about this repair and if i needed police report, he said no problem.
> 
> Garage is in Al Qusais, if you need the contact drop me a pm.


Hi! Some P%#^k bent my mirror back and left a dent on the door of my new pride and joy! Cops came and suggested I do a 'Doggy' I said you mean a 'dodgy?' Yes! 
Help? Thanks!


----------



## Femi

My girlfriend has recently scraped her wheel arch whilst parking and I was wondering if anyone knows if she would good points and fine for reporting it to the police? Could she also get the damaged fixed without a police report?

Thanks


----------



## saraswat

Femi said:


> My girlfriend has recently scraped her wheel arch whilst parking and I was wondering if anyone knows if she would good points and fine for reporting it to the police? Could she also get the damaged fixed without a police report?
> 
> Thanks


There won't be any fine/points on her record for reporting it to the police, it would be considered a minor fender-bender anyway so rather routine. If she wants, she can get it done without a police report, but if you've got the comprehensive cover, might as well get it done via insurance. Have a look at some of the other posts on this thread, members have had good experience at certain places, in terms of repairs.


----------



## Tropicana

saraswat said:


> There won't be any fine/points on her record for reporting it to the police,.


actually there can be fines. I scraped a rental car and got a 1 inch scratch, and naively reported it. The guy really did not want to do the report, and once he did it, gave me a fine and took my license, saying "i told you it was better not to do a report"


----------



## saraswat

Tropicana said:


> actually there can be fines. I scraped a rental car and got a 1 inch scratch, and naively reported it. The guy really did not want to do the report, and once he did it, gave me a fine and took my license, saying "i told you it was better not to do a report"


Hmm, good to know. I haven't ever incurred a fine though, scraped a bit of the front fender while getting into the car-port once and another time had to get the wind-shield replaced (small stone cracked it on the highway). Both times it was straightforward, without a fine. Maybe because it was a rental car ? 

But knowing this place, it's entirely possible the application of the fine is entirely arbitrary ...

Edit: Now that I think of it was the damage caused due to an accident with another vehicle or due to your own cause (hitting the side of a wall etc..)?. I know there would be fines it were a proper traffic accident...


----------



## rsinner

Someone I know scraped her car in the parking - probably was a big enough scrape for her to report the incident (and the parking was POORLY designed with 90 degree turns in very tight spaces). 
Anyways, she got a 200 Dhs fine, and if I remember correctly, one or two black points as well as it was her fault.


----------



## saraswat

rsinner said:


> Someone I know scraped her car in the parking - probably was a big enough scrape for her to report the incident (and the parking was POORLY designed with 90 degree turns in very tight spaces).
> Anyways, she got a 200 Dhs fine, and if I remember correctly, one or two black points as well as it was her fault.


I stand corrected, guess I lucked out. The car-port thing was in RAK so maybe jurisdiction etc. But the windshield crack was reported in Dubai ...


----------



## Tropicana

It was scraping a wall in a parking area when reversing at 5 kph. 

The ironic thing is that any accident that you cause when reversing is supposedly treated the same.

So reversing slowly and scraping a wall or trolley is technically the same as reversing down a highway because you have missed an exit


----------



## rsinner

saraswat said:


> had to get the wind-shield replaced (small stone cracked it on the highway).


Again in Dubai - a colleagues windshield was cracked overnight in the parking probably by a cricket ball. He reported and got it repaired without any fine. 

So I guess one gets fined only for your own fault.


----------



## Femi

saraswat said:


> There won't be any fine/points on her record for reporting it to the police, it would be considered a minor fender-bender anyway so rather routine. If she wants, she can get it done without a police report, but if you've got the comprehensive cover, might as well get it done via insurance. Have a look at some of the other posts on this thread, members have had good experience at certain places, in terms of repairs.



Thanks so much for the quick reply and suggestion


----------



## Femi

Cheers, so its 50/50 in relation to the fine. If the police don't want to give you a report then leave it and get it repaired!


----------



## Femi

There was no one else involved, the car and the wall. I have tried to get an idea of how bad the damage was but not really getting a clear picture at the moment other than its worse than a scratch!!! Thanks again for the additional material


----------



## Femi

Thanks, it would appear that this case could be similar


----------



## w_man

Personally, I would take it in to a garage and see if they'll just fix it. Someone damaged my bumper in a mall parking lot as well, actually required a small part as the clips had broken plus a quick paint job. Next oil change, I just checked with the dealer if they'll repair it - they had no problems. No police report required.

If you are wanting to repair out of pocket, no harm in checking with the garage first, If the damage is big enough that they want a police report, then go for it. Otherwise it's just a headache and as others have said, could open up for a fine if you run into a happy police officer.


----------



## Tropicana

Femi said:


> Cheers, so its 50/50 in relation to the fine. If the police don't want to give you a report then leave it and get it repaired!


Except that most garages will not repair anything without a report
Al Tayer (Ford Dealers) said they cant repair even a misplaced clip without a report


----------



## Femi

w_man said:


> Personally, I would take it in to a garage and see if they'll just fix it. Someone damaged my bumper in a mall parking lot as well, actually required a small part as the clips had broken plus a quick paint job. Next oil change, I just checked with the dealer if they'll repair it - they had no problems. No police report required.
> 
> If you are wanting to repair out of pocket, no harm in checking with the garage first, If the damage is big enough that they want a police report, then go for it. Otherwise it's just a headache and as others have said, could open up for a fine if you run into a happy police officer.



Cheers, i think that is best cause of action. Will take the girlfriend and car to repair sometime today or tomorrow :fingerscrossed:

i will make sure I update the thread once everything is done


----------



## Femi

Tropicana said:


> Except that most garages will not repair anything without a report
> Al Tayer (Ford Dealers) said they cant repair even a misplaced clip without a report


I guess the official dealerships will have to stick to the very letter of the law and the none officially ones may have a little more room to sway especially when you are paying for it out of your pocket.

Don't see the point in losing the no claims bonus for this unless it proves to expensive.


----------



## rednelly84

I stupidly reversed our car before my hubby closed the rear passenger door. It hit a fire hose box in our parking lot, bending it the wrong way. It closes but have a gap along the top so pretty sure I need a new door. I reckon Hyundai won't oblidge without a report. Should I get Saeed to come to me or should I drive to a station with photos?


----------



## Femi

rednelly84 said:


> I stupidly reversed our car before my hubby closed the rear passenger door. It hit a fire hose box in our parking lot, bending it the wrong way. It closes but have a gap along the top so pretty sure I need a new door. I reckon Hyundai won't oblidge without a report. Should I get Saeed to come to me or should I drive to a station with photos?


If the fire hose was damaged you will need the to contact the police to come over and see it. 

By the sounds of people's experience the police will need to return with you to the where the accident happened in order to give you a report. 

You may want to speak to the dealer about the door as they may carry out the work without a police report.


----------



## DEEPAKBOMBAY

First of all you get a police report from nearest police stn. Because any garage will not accept the repair without police report. I know coz this i m working in top gear service garage in rashidiya ,umm ramoul.


----------



## saraswat

Please refrain from using text speak in the forum, not only is a violation of the forum rules, but is really annoying to most people. Thanks.


----------



## rednelly84

Thanks for your reply Femi. I called the police this morning and they came out straight away. Everything was fine with reporting the incident so I'm hopeful the dealer will be able to replace the door.


----------



## salmanshahid

Laowei can u share the garage details?


----------



## Tamoe

*Same issue*

Hi Laowei... I know it's been 3+ years since you posted I have a similar issue and no police report. I can't pm you as only a junior member right now. A woman scraped down the side of my 1 month old car. It was not my fault but admittedly, I was not in a position to report it at that point in time. She decided to speed off aswell. So now it's been 3 days and I'm freaked out to go and report it. So all I wanna do is bang out the two damaged panels (side door panels just beed a bang and a spray basically). How do I do this??!! I don't know where to go... help a brotha out plz


----------



## The Rascal

Tamoe said:


> Hi Laowei... I know it's been 3+ years since you posted I have a similar issue and no police report. I can't pm you as only a junior member right now. A woman scraped down the side of my 1 month old car. It was not my fault but admittedly, *I was not in a position to report it at that point in time.* She decided to speed off aswell. So now it's been 3 days and I'm freaked out to go and report it. So all I wanna do is bang out the two damaged panels (side door panels just beed a bang and a spray basically). How do I do this??!! I don't know where to go... help a brotha out plz


Why weren't you?

Just go to any Spinneys car park (not covered by CCTV and call the police, It happened while you were there.

PS, the "help a brotha out" bit makes me feel quite sick.


----------



## Navaron

Myself and my wife often sit on our balcony watching inept drivers here trying to park in a space a child could park in.... sad or what... quite funny though as the parking in Dubai is so bad


----------



## revatechnic

Laowei said:


> I used a garage recently, some ******** reversed into the side door of my Boxster, as its & years + old its only 3rd party so took it to a garage recommended by his insurance. While it was there i asked the guy to repair a couple of small dents on the wing with full wing respray and the rear panel for the soft roof was alos scratched so he blew over that as well. Very happy with the job and for 800aed for 2 panels resprayed and repaired thought that was very reasonable. Colour match on a metalic colour was perfect also.
> 
> I have a pilot which i reversed and demolished a lamp-post, didnt get a police reprot (wont go into the details!) i hasked him about this repair and if i needed police report, he said no problem.
> 
> Garage is in Al Qusais, if you need the contact drop me a pm.


Hi Laowei, 

Can i have the contact of this workshop please?

Regards, 
Laowei


----------



## Felixtoo2

I think Laowei left this building a couple of years ago.


----------

